# NEWMEN EMTB Laufradsätze



## bepe77 (2. September 2019)

Hallo´, ich habe einen Newmen Evolution SL E.35 Laufradsatz an meinem Cube Stereo Hybrid 140 TM 2019.

Dieser hat ja die E-Lution SL Generation 1 Naben verbaut.
Nun habe ich ein paar Fragen dazu:

- Ich habe jetzt die Kassette gewechselt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß sie sich regelrecht in den Freilauf gedrückt hat.
Gibt es diesen als Ersatzteil? Falls ja: 
- auch zum Umrüsten auf XD-Freilauf, für Gen 2 habe ich hier etwas gefunden, passt das auch auf den Gen 1?

- Kann man etwas tun damit der Freilauf nicht beschädigt wird?

- Gibt es eine Möglichkeit hier etwas auf den neuen MICROSPLINE umzurüsten?

- Gibt es eine Möglichkeit auf Gen2 umzubauen? Falls ja, Kosten?


----------



## bepe77 (24. September 2019)

So, nachdem hier im Forum niemand etwas dazu gesagt hat, schreibe ich hier mal das Ergebnis (fett):



bepe77 schrieb:


> - Ich habe jetzt die Kassette gewechselt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß sie sich regelrecht in den Freilauf gedrückt hat.
> Gibt es diesen als Ersatzteil? Falls ja:
> - auch zum Umrüsten auf XD-Freilauf, für Gen 2 habe ich hier etwas gefunden, passt das auch auf den Gen 1?
> *Für Gen 1 gibt es einen anderen XD-Freilauf*
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (26. September 2019)

Alufreilauf, Stahlkassette und 75Nm Drehmoment -> klar drückt sich das ein. 

Das tut es bei allen anderen Rädern und Leichtbaufreilaufkörpern ja ohne E-Bike schon so.


----------

